# Help! Bubbles In Egg



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there, I just notice that my pair of cockatiels finally laid egg in the nest box. However, there is no air sac, but there is a lot of small bubbles in the egg. 

Do you guys think that this is due to the breeding condition of the female? Or could this be due genes from the parents are not compatible?

What can I do to prevent this happen again?

If the egg is fertile, will the egg able to hatch?

Thanks y'all!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If there is no air sac it means the egg wont be fertile. But I'm not sure how to prevent it in the future. What do you mean by breeding condition of the hen? Is there something wrong with her?


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

I was worried that I didn't condition her enough. She is eating pellets, cuttle bone, seed, egg biscuits and millets. Every now and then the pair gets vitamin water.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

When the egg is first layed the air cell if formed when the body heat of egg is exposed to the temperature in the box. I'd be guessing, but if the hen sat immediately on the egg an air cell would not form because it needs the quick chill to do so. When the air cell does not form there will be free floating bubbles in the egg. Othe ways the air cell could be ruptured is if the shell was weak or damaged in this area. The illustrations below may help.

The could be fertile, but if the air cell is compromised or ruptured the chalazae is no longer attached/anchored to the inner shell membrane, it embryo can develop an dies. The chalazae is what suspends the yolk as it turns and also so that it does not touch the inside of the shell.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the comment. So I guess there is not much I can do to stop her from sitting on the egg right away after the egg is laid.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

^^Why would you want to? Its normal for them to do so and in most cases does not affect the egg at all.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Swinger's first egg in this clutch didn't have an air cell to start with and she sits on them straight after laying them, the egg has an air cell now though


----------

